

Google Ads tracking you - sobedai
http://www.aroundglobe.net/2009/03/googles-new-ads-may-be-watching-you.html

======
thepanister
I always had critical doubts that Google is going to track users in such a
way, as Google is always looking for a way to collect users' info - Look at
Youtube and all of other Google's acquisitions!

Specially after their acquisition of Urchin - currently known as Google
Analytics.

